# PacNW (OR) RC Tank Battle Days, 3/3-4



## StuN (Feb 20, 2012)

The Estacada and Keizer Brigades of the Northwest Division Pacific Armor Corps (NORDPAC) RC tank club will be conducting battles and demonstrations on March 3rd & 4th at the Pony Village Mall in North Bend, OR, to help stand up a new brigade in Coos Bay. These battle days are being hosted by the Bay Area RC Fliers of Coos Bay.

Non-members are welcome; TBU compatible, HL, FOV, WSN, or VS IR; special protocols apply to air soft tanks.

If you have an RC tank with battling capabilities, or even if you don't but might be interested in this hobby and live on or near the southern Oregon coast, stop by.

More details: //groups.yahoo.com/group/NORDPAC

Stu N
NORDPAC XO
KAC6A - Out


----------



## StuN (Feb 20, 2012)

Belatedly, some pics.

Stu N
NORDPAC XO
KAC6A - Out


----------



## circuitfxr (Sep 26, 2001)

That looks really cool, but would be more realistic if outdoors. How do score? is there some sort of targeting involved? I guess the airsoft ones will actually shoot a projectile? I think paintballs would be cool on these.


----------



## StuN (Feb 20, 2012)

The PacNW gets a lot of rain, sometimes Aug. thru May, but when it's not we do use outdoor sites. Thru the generosity of their owners we usually utilize RC race tracks that are shut down for our exclusive use. This particular event was conducted in a mall's vacant storefront in conjunction with a RC aircraft club display in order to help them stand up a local chapter of NORDPAC.

Battling is typically done thru infra-red emitter and receiver systems. Some systems have a fixed number of hits after which the tank shuts down and that is registered as a 'kill'. With the more sophisticated IR systems the hit count can be adjusted to the classification of the tank: light (3), medium (6) or heavy (9). Receiver towers for these can be adjusted so that hits have to come from a tank's most vulnerable angles, the sides and rear.

Air soft combat in our club is conducted under special protocols because when fired at close range these projectiles can reach a velocity of 250-400fps and can cause significant, and unwanted, damage to a model one has spent time and money building or detailing. They can also cause personal injury. The hit counts are the standardized classifications. There are bio-degradable marking pellets but because of their make-up these can foul the gun systems.

There are larger tanks (1/6 scale or greater) that do use paintball firing systems but all of them that come to mind are made nearly completely of metal and weigh in at 200-300 pounds.

Our club does have an awards system for gunnery competition, and for kills (1st, 5th, 10th, 25th, 50th, 100th) achieved in sanctioned club battles. Going in to this month our club's lead scorer, my son, has 83 kills after 2 years. We run one-on-one and team vs team (battle royals, or objectives based) battles commonly in 1/16 or 1/24 scale.

Check out the tank forum at RC Universe for the most comprehensive information about the hobby, clubs, vendors, venues, etc. There is one established club in FL that I know of, the Southeast Armored Division (SEAD), and one of their guys just came back from a tour of tank museums in Europe that he'd gone on with some East Coast (NJ and NY) tankers. I know of a new tanker in the FL panhandle who's trying to find others close to him to form up. Check RCU for his post. There are a number of clubs on the East coast that come together 2-3 times a year to stage major competitions at the American Armored Foundation Tank Museum in Danville, VA.

Stu N
NORDPAC XO
KAC6A - Out


----------



## circuitfxr (Sep 26, 2001)

Thanks for all the great info. I currently do not have a tank, but thought about it for a while. I am in Central Florida. (think Disney World area) so the panhandle is quite a ways away. I look forward to viewing more of these threads. The key thing is to have fun!


----------

